# Schwinn 20" Town and Country Rear End???



## Arjnmrskr213 (Oct 20, 2019)

Did Schwinn ever offer a 20" trike rear end with a differential like the one on the 1974 and newer Town and Country?


----------



## Roger Henning (Oct 20, 2019)

Schwinn sold after market trike rear ends in the 1970s.  From memory 20, 24 and 26 were available.  You can still buy new 20 inch ones.  Roger


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Oct 21, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> Schwinn sold after market trike rear ends in the 1970s.  From memory 20, 24 and 26 were available.  You can still buy new 20 inch ones.  Roger



Thanks for replying, do u happen to remember if they offered the 20 inch trike kit in the newer differential style version that uses special keyed hubs like in the 1st and 2nd pic or were they only offered in the single drive version that uses one front wheel and one rear wheel?


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm asking because I currently have a 24" differential style trike kit that I want to use on a 20" frame with 20" wheels. Right now the built in fender braces are too far away from the wheels to use 20" fenders. So I wanted to try know if Schwinn ever made the differential style trike kit in 20"


----------



## Roger Henning (Oct 22, 2019)

No I do not remember those specifics. Roger


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Oct 22, 2019)

Do u happen to know if those trike kits Schwinn sold were in any catalogs


----------



## Roger Henning (Oct 22, 2019)

Yes they were in Schwinn dealer stuff.  No idea where you would find it now.  If you do not have the right one I have seen them in Low Rider Bike advertising on the net and magazines.  Roger


----------



## Roger Henning (Oct 22, 2019)

This is an E-Bay example of one for sale.  There are others out there.  Roger

https://www.ebay.com/i/173833486014..._ayCD6WIKZf5xfI_fS34eL_tLMCUosKsaArjZEALw_wcB


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Oct 22, 2019)

I would just need the 20" basket frame, the axle/differential is the same for 20" and 24". Thanks for the great suggestion, but I'm looking for a dual drive trike rear end. All the lowrider trike kits are the single wheel drive that uses a front wheel and a back wheel. Like the one in the 1st pic. The 2nd pic is my trike now as it is


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Oct 22, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> This is an E-Bay example of one for sale.  There are others out there.  Roger
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/173833486014..._ayCD6WIKZf5xfI_fS34eL_tLMCUosKsaArjZEALw_wcB



But thank you very much for taking the time to respond and giving me a lil more knowledge about the Schwinn Trikes


----------

